# 09 x5 30i overheating



## Tgp (Nov 13, 2021)

X5 overheating after waterpump and t stat change,fuse is fine,air was bled while running ,cold water pump test didn't work.clogged ? Blown head gasket ? No oil in antifreeze ,no antifreeze in oil,no leak ?......what went wrong?what do I do next ,getting ready to dynamite this thing.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Which engine? How was the coolant refilled after water pump change? Which water pump? What is a “cold water pump test”?

No centrifugical pump will pump while air bound. Electronic coolant pump ECP will corrode solid and not turn if left dry or filled with the wrong antifreeze or not started for the first time with INPA program.

BMW _recommends_ filling ALL BMW motors with vacuum fill to eliminate air voids with no circulation to bleed air. BMW requires some motors vacuum filled, saying “water-can filling prohibited.”. YMMV

Subscribe to NewTIS.info. Yes, it is not easy but I did it.


----------



## Tgp (Nov 13, 2021)

Doug Huffman said:


> Which engine? How was the coolant refilled after water pump change? Which water pump? What is a “cold water pump test”?
> 
> No centrifugical pump will pump while air bound. Electronic coolant pump ECP will corrode solid and not turn if left dry or filled with the wrong antifreeze.
> 
> ...


3.0 liter inline 6 n54


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Tgp said:


> 3.0 liter inline 6 n54


Sorry, you’re right, that is in the title. I am being dumb, is this your water pump?


----------



## Tgp (Nov 13, 2021)

Tgp said:


> 3.0 liter inline 6 n54





Doug Huffman said:


> Sorry, you’re right, that is in the title.


I had that cross my mind,vacuum or manually pump the coolant through the system,I'm second guessing myself now,car overheated,went into limp mode only about a half mile from home,maybe I didn't have to go through the whole nightmare of changing the pump and t stat to begin with.


----------

